

The Future of Twitter's Platform Is All in the Cards - paulsilver
http://allthingsd.com/20120801/the-future-of-twitters-platform-is-all-in-the-cards/

======
prodigal_erik
Bummer. Visual consistency is inherently anti-Web, in that it can't be
reconciled with users choosing tools that reuse content as they wish, and we
didn't really need another single-use-case marketing channel.

------
aaronbrethorst
I'm surprised this isn't getting more attention. If this is true, I think
it'll rally support among developers behind app.net in a way nothing else
could.

